

Grove – Founders helping founders - yakshaving
http://www.sequoiacap.com/grove/posts/mfq9-introducing-grove

======
nantes
No idea if anyone else did too, but I immediately thought this was about
[https://grove.io/](https://grove.io/) , run by the fine folks at Revolution
Systems. Thought they were doing something crazy with their chat service.

